# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Fotografite e vjedhura

## BvizioN

Pershendetje


Me ka rastisur te shikoj fotografi te mia te vena neper faqe te tjera pa pyetur fare, por tek e fundit nuk me behet vone nese fotoja nuk eshte e modifikuar dhe nese ka ne te firmen time. 

Me indinjon fakti se ne nje face te tille si kjo me poshte fotot jane modifikuar.....



Ne kete Galeri ka  fotografi te mia nga Durresi, Tirana e Vlora te cilave u eshte fshire emri i autorit dhe u eshte vene emri i faqes se tyre, duke modifikur dhe kornizen po ashtu.Po jo vetem fotot e mia po te shume fotografeve te tjere Shqiptare (Si Aurel Duka)

Por nuk egziton menyre komunikimi me admisintratored a faces.

Keni ndonje sygjerim si mund te detyroj edministartoret te terheqin fotografite e mia?

----------


## Borix

Provoje t'i padisesh. Ne fund mbase do te kuptosh qe nuk do te postosh me foto neper ambjente virtuale...

----------


## RaPSouL

Me siguri ata administratoret e asaj faqe vizitojne forumin tone , pra sigurisht duhet te jet ndonje anetar i forumishqiptar, provo te besh ndonje ankes atje ose ketu te pyesesh kur e mban ate faqe.

----------


## Kreksi

> Pershendetje
> 
> 
> Me ka rastisur te shikoj fotografi te mia te vena neper faqe te tjera pa pyetur fare, por tek e fundit nuk me behet vone nese fotoja nuk eshte e modifikuar dhe nese ka ne te firmen time. 
> 
> Me indinjon fakti se ne nje face te tille si kjo me poshte fotot jane modifikuar.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Une do ju kisha propozuar te veproni ndryshe.

dergoje nje mesazh  dhe thuaju atyre qe fotografit le ti prezentojne ne ate faqe por te mbetet emri i autorit e jo e drejta e Albania foto. 
keshtuqe  dy palet ndaheni te knaqur.

shendet

----------


## BvizioN

E drejte, por problemi qendron se nuk gjej menyre komunikimi me ta  :buzeqeshje: 

Nuk kane lene ndonje opsion "Na kontaktoni" apo dicka te tille.

Une siq e thashe me siper nuk kam problem fare qe dikush te publikoje fotot, se per ate qellim i kam hedhur ne net.Por jo duke i prezantuar si punim te tyrin per te cilin zoterojne te drejtat vete.

Kur do mesojne keta njerez ? !!!

----------


## fatijonuk

Zeri i mirdites per mendimin tim kur poston ndonje fotografi formatizo ate ne nje madhesi shume te vogel keshtu kuzhdo qe deshiron te keqperdoroj punen tende nuk do te munded aq thjeshte (normalisht qe kualiteti i fotos nuk do te jete dhe aq i mire).

Menyra tjeter eshte te perdoresh nje Watermark i cili nuk mund te hiqet edhe sikur te besh right click and save.  Psh istock photos ben pikerisht kete pune.  Mesa kam pare une kur ti shkruan emrin tend eshte ne fund te fotografise dhe nuk eshte embeded watermark, keshtu qe eshte shume e thjeshte per te kopjuar foton tende dhe modifiko si te duash (nese peror Photoshop aty ke nje opcion qe te krijosh watermark ne fotografite e tua por nuk e di sa efektive kjo eshte (sygjerim qe te vendosesh watermark ne mes te fotografise) nuk eshte ideale por eshte nje ide per te konsideruar.
Nese deshiron me dergo nje mesazh privat dhe mund te te dergoj nje link per watermark professional software


Fat te mbare

----------


## BvizioN

Fleminderit fatijonuk.

Permasat e fotos jane te zvogeluara ashtu siq jane rreth 70% te permasave origjinale dhe mendoj se zvogelimi i metepert vetem se do i kthente ne thumbnails.Ne fakt, po ti zvogelosh me anen e CS3 e mbajne kualitetin edhe pse i zvogelon, megjithate une i ndryshoj permasat pasi i kaloj ne photobucket dhe atje e humbin gati 40% te kualitetit origjinal.

Ne lidhje me watermark.

Une perdor watermark factory dhe per mendimin tim eshte mesatar per nga kualiteti dhe larmia e funsioneve.Ajo idea jote per te vendosur watermark ne mes te fotos nuk eshte krejtesisht e pakosiderushme.Ne galerine me foto te vjedhura pash dhe nje foto te Aurel Dukes (Tirana naten) e cila ka patur 3 watermarks, dy ne cepet e fotos dhe nje ne mes.Ky ka arritur ti fshije te treja...mbase duke perdorur veglen e klonimit ne fotoshop.Menyra se si ka arritur ky pirati per te fshire firmen ne fotot e mia eshte duke e prere komplet pjesen e firmes poshte.Solla dy fotot, dhe origjinalen dhe te kopjuaren qe ti ti shikosh ne detaje menyren qe ka perdorur.

PS: Kjo nuk eshte e vetmja foto, por plot te tjera.Faktikisht kam pershtypjen se administratori/ja i/e faqes nuk mund te kete asnje foto personale te veten per arsye se shume foto nga ato qe pashe u perkasin autoreve te tjere.


*Fotoja Orogjinale*



*Kopje*

----------


## BvizioN

Vura re qe kjo Galeri eshte mundesuar nga *Gallery v2.2* keshtu qe do provoj tu dergoj atyre nje email rreth faqes. Duhet te kete terme dhe kondita te cilat ndalojne publikimin e fotove pa autorizimin te autorit, per te cilat ky admini i faces duhet te kete rene dakort kur ka hapur facen ne Gallery v2.2.

----------


## ChuChu

1. vije emrin tend komplet ne foto
2. mund t'u dergosh letter (jo thjesht email, por beje letren attached to the email) atyre qe bejne host kete faqen. shko te faqja e hostit dhe shiko their terms and conditions. por problemi eshte se duhet te provosh qe ato jane fotot e tua. the  host is 


Global Net Access, LLC
1100 White St SW
Atlanta
GA
30310
United States


Abuse:
GNAX ABUSE
+1-404-230-9150
abuse@gnax.net

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Mbrojtja më e mirë është ajo që keni theksuar më sipër. por do të shtoja që vendosja e "watermark" (shenja e ujit  :buzeqeshje: ) të bëhej në ato pjesë ku fotografia nuk mund të pritet ose të vendoset në mënyrë diagonale në një nga cepat e saj. 
Pasi po të shohim 2 fotografitë e postuara më sipër, pjesa ku ZiM ka vendosur watermark është e prerë. 

Leo

----------


## ClaY_MorE

ZiM këtu e kam ndryshuar fotografinë sa për të dhënë një ide.  :shkelje syri: 

Ndryshimin e bëra me programin paint ndaj mos më shani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BvizioN

*Faleminderit KozyShack dhe ClaY MorE.*


KozyShack, nuk di se c'fare menyre tjeter mund te gjej per te vertetuar se jane fotot e mija, pervec faktit se vetem une kam fotot origjinale (pa watermark, te papunuara ne fotoshop, me permasa origjinale ashtu siq jane bere nga aparati) dhe askush tjeter qe mund te pertendoje te jete autori nuk i ka.

Po mend per here te tjera.

ClaY MorE,  nuk eshte ide e kece! Por nuk kam dashur ti rendoj fotot me gjera te tilla sepse behen te besdiseshme per tu shikuar.
Gjithsesi kete seri fotosh do i publikoj sikur jane sepse i kam te hedhura prej kohesh ne Photobucket me ate watermark qe kane.....po per fotot e tjera ne te ardhmen do ndryshoj teknike.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

ZiM, vendosja e watermark në mënyrën diagonale është mënyra më e mirë. Nuk është e nevojshmë që shkrimi të jetë aq i madh. 

Mund të krijosh edhe një logo tënden personale duke e vendosur në një nga cepat e fotografisë. 


Leo

----------


## MI CORAZON

Zeri i Mirdites, une perseri nuk ju kuptoj juve krijuesve. Une te jem lodhur aq sa ti si fotograf, sa nje poet, sa nje prozator, sa nje piktor...etj etj... nuk i vendos punimet e mija ne forum, pa pare driten e botimit first. Behet sevap me nje a dy punime, por jo me te gjitha. Mos e nxirrni tere mundin ne ankand per hic gje o shoke ! Sinqerisht me vjen keq kur lexoj lart e poshte ne forum per kete dukuri.
Pervec atyre qe hyjne ne forum per kenaqesi, ka edhe nga ata qe kane qellime perfitimi. Dhe ti e shume te tjere, e dini  fare mire kete. Pra nuk quhet me pakujdesi, por moskokecarje. Ti je ai qe duhet te ruash punen tende nga vjedhesit e askush tjeter. 

Suksese te metejshme. Mua personalisht me ke dhene kenaqesi me fotot e tua te mrekullueshme.

----------


## Altin1

Ata plehrat te tera fotografit qe kane ne website i kane te vjedhura. Asnje nga ato nuk kan autor. 

Zeri i Mirdites, un them ta vesh ate firmen ne mes te fotografis po te jete nga ato firmat e tejdukshme. S'besoj ta fshi dot njeri ate pastaj.

----------


## brandon

> E drejte, por problemi qendron se nuk gjej menyre komunikimi me ta 
> 
> Nuk kane lene ndonje opsion "Na kontaktoni" apo dicka te tille.
> 
> Une siq e thashe me siper nuk kam problem fare qe dikush te publikoje fotot, se per ate qellim i kam hedhur ne net.Por jo duke i prezantuar si punim te tyrin per te cilin zoterojne te drejtat vete.
> 
> Kur do mesojne keta njerez ? !!!


Pse nuk vete nje here tek " Who is " .
N q s siti eshte ,p. sh www.,,,,,.com , mund te gjesh IP-ne e sitit , si dhe te dhena te tjera qe mund ti gjesh atje. , n q s nuk maron me .....com ,, ka programe per ta zbuluar ate. 
Pyet nje here edhe Benin ( benseven 11) , ka shume te pregatitur edhe ketu te forumi qe mund te te ndihmojne.
Nuk e di se si funksionon ligji per te drejtat e  autorit ne Shqiperi , por mund ti gjesh dhe tu besh nje dush te mire. Mjafton te gjesh nje avokat te afte.

----------


## Camiko

Hajt mos u qa shume, o ZIM,

se sic ta tha edhe Korazoni, derisa i qite ne internet e shite pa leke punen tende nese e ke pune. Nese i ke vendos per qejf, mos e vrit shume.

----------


## Elmo

*TURP*
Nese nji webmaster si qenka ki *albumishqiptar.com* vepron ilagalisht dhe largon copyright te materijalit, ateher dhe ju duhet te i pergjigeni ashtu si ka nevoj .  Me abouse apo dicka tjeter.
Asgje nuk prish pune nese copyright i fotos do qendronte ...

----------


## Cimo

abuse@gnax.net , ky eshte emaili i firmes qe hoston albuminshqiptar.com. Provo te dergosh email me sqarime te shumta , ndoshta te vin ne ndihme.

----------


## shigjeta

Fotografi te tilla, kaq te bukura, si ato qe ka sjell Z_i_M, Aureli etj ne faqet shqiptare ne internet, gjejne rrugen per tek shikuesit fale pasionit te tyre. Me e pakta qe mund te behet eshte t'ju njihet e drejta e autorsise. Shpresoj qe dikush te ndermar deri ne fund veprimet e duhura, per t'u bere shembull, qe raste te tilla mos perseriten apo te minimizohen.

----------

